# إذا كنت لا تعرف هذه  الأشياء، فأنت غير مؤهل للزواج



## ramyghobrial (2 أبريل 2006)

*إذا كنت لا تعرف هذه الـ 8 أشياء، فأنت غير مؤهل للزواج   *جورج صبري



دائما ما نسمع مقولة *"الزواج أكثر من مجرد ارتباط على الورق"* ودائما ما ينصحنا الكبار بالتمرس في الحياة أولا قبل اتخاذ خطوة الزواج، وإذا كنت غير مقتنع بما يقولون، فعليك أن تسأل نفسك، هل أنت مؤهل للزواج أم لا؟ وسوف تصل إلى إجابة مقنعة إذا علمت أنه ما لم تعرف هذه الأشياء فأنت غير مؤهل للزواج مطلقا: 



تتحمل مشاركة شخص آخر على السرير ولا تنام وتبرطع براحتك كما كنت في الماضي((هتاخد على قفاك على طول)):186fx:



يجيلك قلب تدي الفلوس إللي معاك لشخص آخر كي يستمتع هو بها((اه تجيب بيها بيبس)):114ev: 



أن تنتقص من احتياجاتك الأساسية من أجل شراء روجاجو ومسكرة(( نسيت كريم الاساس سوري)):101vy: 



هل الخيار الكبير أغلى أم الصغير هو الأغلى؟ فأنت الذي ستقوم بمهمة شراء الخضروات بعد ذلك((وهاتغسل وهاتمسح وتطبخ وكلة ياحبيب ماما انت)):209kd: 



عليك أن تتعلم كيف يكون الكلام إللي في قلبك موجود برضه في قلبك ولا يخرج على لسانك تحسبا للمشاكل التي قد تواجهها بسبب أفكارك ((خليك منافق على طول يعني)):36_22_25: 




لك القدرة على تحمل إهانة والدتك والتقليل من شأن أسرتك من امرأة تسميها حماتك((اقلب القدرة على فمها يندلق الفول منها)):263na: 


تكون قادرا على رفض طلب الأصدقاء وهم يعزموك على خروجة بلوشي، ويكون السبب رغبة زوجتك في اصطحابك لزيارة بنت عمها نظرا لنجاح ابنتها في تالتة ابتدائي((او عايزة تروح تشوف ماما احسن اتلسعت من الحلة النهاردة)):36_1_46: 



أنت تتحمل الجوع لمدة 4 ساعات، وبعد مرور هذا الوقت عليك أن تكون قادرا على تحمل أي عك تقدمه لك زوجتك((شوربة بالذبادي مثلا اية هي مامتك مكنتش بتعملهالك )):309xe: 


فإذا كنت يا عزيزي لا تعرف كيفية القيام بالشياء السابقة فمع الف سلامة ياحبيبي نشوف وشك بخير في الجنة او بلاش تتجوز من الاساس . :223se:


----------



## blackguitar (2 أبريل 2006)

*ههههههههههههههه *

*لا كده بلاش جواز احسن يا رامى يا خويا *
*ماحلى عيشه الحريه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 أبريل 2006)

*



ههههههههههههههه 

لا كده بلاش جواز احسن يا رامى يا خويا 
ماحلى عيشه الحريه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
مش بقول كدة برضة حد جاب حاجة من عندي 
بس بيني وبينك لو حبيت هاتتجوز يعني هاتتجوز *


----------



## +Dream+ (2 أبريل 2006)

*انت كدة عقدت الرجاله من الجواز يا رامى *
*مش كفايه ايزاك عاملهم حزب الرجال هههههههههه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 أبريل 2006)

+Dream+ قال:
			
		

> *انت كدة عقدت الرجاله من الجواز يا رامى *
> *مش كفايه ايزاك عاملهم حزب الرجال هههههههههه*


 
لا متخافيش يادريييم الحب بيعمل المعجزات والرجاله بيقعوا دياما في الحب مش بيهمهم حاجة وبالذات موضوع الكنس دة


----------



## zaki (2 أبريل 2006)

> *أنت تتحمل الجوع لمدة 4 ساعات، وبعد مرور هذا الوقت عليك أن تكون قادرا على تحمل أي عك تقدمه لك زوجتك
> (شوربة بالذبادي مثلا اية هي مامتك مكنتش بتعملهالك )​*



*مش  هتجووووووووووز

قال  شوربة  زبادى  قال​*


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 أبريل 2006)

zaki قال:
			
		

> *مش هتجووووووووووز​*
> 
> 
> *قال شوربة زبادى قال*​


 
لا ومايونيز بالطعمية وفول بالفراخ وهاتلاقي بدع واحلى حاجة بقة 
محشي بالظوافر  :282li:


----------



## artamisss (2 أبريل 2006)

حرام  يا رامى  حررررررررام بجد    العيال متعقدة خلقه  مش ناقصين 
 خلاص  مفيش واحد يوحد ربنا  يكتب عن  زيجه  واحدة ناجحه   
ياساتر


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 أبريل 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> حرام يا رامى حررررررررام بجد العيال متعقدة خلقه مش ناقصين
> خلاص مفيش واحد يوحد ربنا يكتب عن زيجه واحدة ناجحه
> ياساتر


 
ههههههههههههههههه مااحنا قولنا في الاول الحب بيعمل المعجزات وهاياكل الشوربة بالزبادي غصب عنة وهاتبقى حلوة اوي على قلبة كمان


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 ديسمبر 2006)

* كلة يهون علشان خاطر العيون

أستحملوا بقى 

هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## ميريت (22 ديسمبر 2006)

يخرب عقلك يا رامي
ايه دا
انا هفطص من الضحك
يخرب عقلك
الا شوربه بالزبادي دي
تحفه

بس المشكله فكره الارتباط بترعب اي راجل اصلا
فمفيش راجل بيضحي بكل الي انت قلت عليه كدا بسهوله
الا اذا كان بيحب اوي


----------



## ramyghobrial (22 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *كلة يهون علشان خاطر العيون​*
> 
> *أستحملوا بقى *​
> 
> *هههههههههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههههه كلة يهون طالما بيحبها 
وهايقول على عيني وعلى راسي زي العسل:yahoo:


----------



## ramyghobrial (22 ديسمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> يخرب عقلك يا رامي
> ايه دا
> انا هفطص من الضحك
> يخرب عقلك
> ...


 
ايوة يامرمر مش انتي هاتعمليها لجوزك انشاء الله ولا اية ؟؟؟؟ 
لا مش موضوع رعب 
موضوع هي اد المسؤلية كمان ولا لا ولو حس انها مش ادها ممكن يخاف


----------



## ميريت (22 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> ايوة يامرمر مش انتي هاتعمليها لجوزك انشاء الله ولا اية ؟؟؟؟
> لا مش موضوع رعب
> موضوع هي اد المسؤلية كمان ولا لا ولو حس انها مش ادها ممكن يخاف


 


لا انا مش هعل شوبه بالزبادي
اصل ماما قالتلي انزاحي انتي وانا هبعتلك اكل مطبوخ كل وجبه

اما موضوع هي كمان قد المسؤليه ولا لاء
فكله بيجي بالتمرين


----------



## tina_tina (22 ديسمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههه
تصدق يا رامى 
الاول فتحت الموضوع وقريت قولت غريبة عمر ما رامى يكتب حاجة جد كده خالص 
وبعدين طبعا ادركت الموقف اوى 
بجد جميل اوى 
بس انا طبعا برة الشوربة دى طبعا


----------



## ميريت (22 ديسمبر 2006)

انتي استاذه يا تينا


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 ديسمبر 2006)

اة انتي برة الشوربة وجوة البطاطس بالتونة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اية انتي مش دوقتيها ولا اية قبل كدة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## tina_tina (23 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> اة انتي برة الشوربة وجوة البطاطس بالتونة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اية انتي مش دوقتيها ولا اية قبل كدة ؟؟؟؟


 

ازاى بطاطس بالتونة دى
قولى علشان اعملهالك:dance: ​


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 ديسمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> ازاى بطاطس بالتونة دى
> 
> 
> قولى علشان اعملهالك:dance: ​


 
طيب كويس كويس الحمدلله ان الافكار دي بعدت عنك


----------



## Badr (23 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *إذا كنت لا تعرف هذه الـ 8 أشياء، فأنت غير مؤهل للزواج*
> 
> *
> *
> ...




تصدق انا كنت فاهم الجواز غلط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ -- بلا جواز بلا بتاع ده انا كده عايش ملك ,,,,, دمها علينا نعمه يارب و احفظها من الزوال ...


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> تصدق انا كنت فاهم الجواز غلط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ -- بلا جواز بلا بتاع ده انا كده عايش ملك ,,,,, دمها علينا نعمه يارب و احفظها من الزوال ...


 

هههههههه طيب بزمتك ياشيخ الكلام دة من قلبك ولا هاتقول على عيني وراسي


----------



## Badr (23 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> هههههههه طيب بزمتك ياشيخ الكلام دة من قلبك ولا هاتقول على عيني وراسي



لا بجد و الله من قلبي ,,, انا اكتر حاجه مابحبهاش فعلا ان حد ينام جنبي ع السرير,, انت واخد بالك بقى الواحد بيحب يتقلب في السرير براحته و كده ,,, وبعدين الفلوس بدال ما هاتبقى على واحد هاتبقى على اتنين و بعد تسع شهور هاتبقى على تلاته ,,,  صفقه خسرانه .

-- بس احنا لو هانتكلم جد هانقول ان الجواز حمايه من معاصي كتيييييير و انت اكيد معايا في الرأي ده .


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> لا بجد و الله من قلبي ,,, انا اكتر حاجه مابحبهاش فعلا ان حد ينام جنبي ع السرير,, انت واخد بالك بقى الواحد بيحب يتقلب في السرير براحته و كده ,,, وبعدين الفلوس بدال ما هاتبقى على واحد هاتبقى على اتنين و بعد تسع شهور هاتبقى على تلاته ,,, صفقه خسرانه .
> 
> -- بس احنا لو هانتكلم جد هانقول ان الجواز حمايه من معاصي كتيييييير و انت اكيد معايا في الرأي ده .


 
معاصي كتير لا يابدر المعاصي مش سهل كدة اننا نقول انها سهله وان علشان الجواز يبقى ممكن يفكر في المعاصي 
هانقول فين ربنا بقة وكدة

المهم 
مش عيب عليك 
طيب يعني انت مش حاسس بالوحدة يابدر ابدا ؟؟؟


----------



## Badr (23 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> معاصي كتير لا يابدر المعاصي مش سهل كدة اننا نقول انها سهله وان علشان الجواز يبقى ممكن يفكر في المعاصي
> هانقول فين ربنا بقة وكدة
> 
> المهم
> ...



كل بني ادم خطاء ,,,,, ومن كان منكم بلا خطيئه فليرمها بحجر ......

وبعدين بالنسبه لحكاية الاحساس بالوحده دي أعتقد ان اي حد في ظروفي لازم يحس بيه ,, يعني انا مثلا بحكم شغلى و ظروف السفر وكده لازم احس بالوحده بس ايه؟؟ وحده قاتله ,,, ربنا مايكتبهاش على حد .

--ملحوظه صغيره ::- انا ماقصدش اي حاجه بالمقدمه الا الدفاع عن نفسي .


----------



## ميريت (23 ديسمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> ازاى بطاطس بالتونة دى
> 
> 
> قولى علشان اعملهالك:dance: ​


 


ايه يا تينا دا
معقوله متعرفيش بطاطس بالتونه
دانتي استاذه مطبخ
معقول متعرفيهاش

دانا عارفاها

:smil12:


----------



## tina_tina (23 ديسمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> ايه يا تينا دا
> معقوله متعرفيش بطاطس بالتونه
> دانتي استاذه مطبخ
> معقول متعرفيهاش
> ...


 
طيب مدام عارفاها كده
قوليلى عليها
تكسبى ثواب فيا
يمكن هى دى اللى نقصة فيا​


----------



## ميريت (23 ديسمبر 2006)

يابنتي بطاطس مقليه مع تونه مفتوحه من العلبه
يلاهوي
دانا كنت فكراكي شطوره
وطباخه ماهره


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 ديسمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههاااااااااااااااااااي 
لا برافو 
ومعدش غيرك ياميريت اللي يتسال على وصفات
بصي ياتينا 
انتي اسالي ميريت على طبق الفول تفيدك اوي اوي 
اكتر من كدة
ماتعرفش


----------



## ميريت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

لا يارامي
بعرف اعمل بيتزا
وبطاطس مقليه
وفوووووووووول دا بعشقه
وبعدين كفايه كدا
هو راضي يا سيدي
مش كدا يا كيرو ولا ايه


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ياعيني 
كيرو هايتخرب ببيتة
بصي يامرمر انتي روحي خدي كورس اذاي تعملي الشاي وكدة
صحيح اخبار سلق البيض اية؟؟؟


----------



## ميريت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ملكش دعوه هو عاجبه
وبعدين انا بعرف اسق بيض
وكوبتك الله يخليه كان منزل موضوع في القسم الترفيهي
عن طريقه عمل الشاي
وانا دخلت غصب عنه وحفظت ازاي بيتعمل


----------



## tina_tina (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> ياعيني
> كيرو هايتخرب ببيتة
> بصي يامرمر انتي روحي خدي كورس اذاي تعملي الشاي وكدة
> صحيح اخبار سلق البيض اية؟؟؟


 

يابنى خليك فى اللى انت فيه
واشكر ربنا​


----------



## ميريت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

طبعا يا تينا
المراه الفاضله تاج لبعلها اما المخزيه فكخنجر في عظامه  ( ام 4:12)
وانتي اكتر من فاضله
فاكيد لازم يبوس ايده وش وظهر
ماهو متجوز 4 لو واحده فيهم بتعمل شوربه بالذبادي
فاكيد التانيه هتعوض


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 ديسمبر 2006)

مين قالك ان حد فيهم بيعمل شوربة بالزبادي وحشة 
بالعكس
بيعمولها حلو اوي :yaka:


----------



## ميريت (25 ديسمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب كويس
مقولتليش البطاطس بالتونه وصفه مين فيهم


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 ديسمبر 2006)

هما الاتنين :beee:


----------



## ميريت (25 ديسمبر 2006)

انهي اتنين انت عندك 4


----------



## جاسى (27 ديسمبر 2006)

حرام عليك رامى دانا بنت وكرهت نفسى وكرهت المطبخ والمحشى:new2: معنى كنت بحبه اوىىى يلا بقى ربنا يقدرك على فعل الخير:smil12:


----------



## حسام سوما (27 ديسمبر 2006)

يا اخ رامى انا هشرحلك وجهة نظرى

المفروض ان قبل ماتتجوز تسال اللى هتجوزة بتعرف تعمل شربة زبادى ولا لا قالت لا ما اعرفش يبقلى تتجوزة 

قال ايوة بعرف تديها بالجزمة على راسة وتسبها وتمشى


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 ديسمبر 2006)

جاسى قال:


> حرام عليك رامى دانا بنت وكرهت نفسى وكرهت المطبخ والمحشى:new2: معنى كنت بحبه اوىىى يلا بقى ربنا يقدرك على فعل الخير:smil12:


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بصي اوعي تفقدي الامل اكيد فية شعله نور متخافيش


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 ديسمبر 2006)

حسام سوما قال:


> يا اخ رامى انا هشرحلك وجهة نظرى
> 
> المفروض ان قبل ماتتجوز تسال اللى هتجوزة بتعرف تعمل شربة زبادى ولا لا قالت لا ما اعرفش يبقلى تتجوزة
> 
> قال ايوة بعرف تديها بالجزمة على راسة وتسبها وتمشى


 
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااراجل 
جزمة مين ياراجل ياطيب 
لو سالتها بتعرفي ولا لا وقالت اة 
هاتقولها طيب طيب وبالنسبة للبطاطس بالتونة هاتقولط اة
هاتقولها طيب عندك اعتراض ان مكلتش يومها ؟؟؟؟


----------



## جاسى (27 ديسمبر 2006)

شعله ايه بس ده خلاها خل خالص ولا ايه:smil12:


----------



## ميريت (28 ديسمبر 2006)

مقولتش يارامي
انهي 2 في الاربعه


----------



## K A T Y (2 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههههه  

بس يارامي احنا مش كدا انتوا اللي الافترا  واخد حقه معاكم

بس علي اي حاال موضوع جااااامد


----------



## mr.hima (3 يناير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *
> يجيلك قلب تدي الفلوس إللي معاك لشخص آخر كي يستمتع هو بها((اه تجيب بيها بيبس)):114ev:
> 
> 
> ...


*

مش بيقولوا ضرب الحبيب زى أكل الزبيب ....خلاص كلة يهون ..
اية يعنى نغسل....:a82:   
اية يعني أكل شربة الزبادى.........:a82: :554cc:
فيها اية لما أحلم بالاكل اللى كانت بتملهولي ماما ....:8_5_19:    
كلة يهون في سبيل العيون ...على راى فراشة مسيحية 
أة صح طب أنا مش متجوز طب ولية أحب أساسا وتعذب بالحاجات دى ...لية لية لية:sha: 
:186fx: 

​*


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 يناير 2007)

ميريت قال:


> مقولتش يارامي
> انهي 2 في الاربعه


 
مش ليكي دعوه :beee:


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 يناير 2007)

K A T Y قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> بس يارامي احنا مش كدا انتوا اللي الافترا واخد حقه معاكم
> 
> بس علي اي حاال موضوع جااااامد


 
صادقة ياختي صادقة :yahoo:


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 يناير 2007)

mr.hima قال:


> مش بيقولوا ضرب الحبيب زى أكل الزبيب ....خلاص كلة يهون ..
> 
> اية يعنى نغسل....:a82:
> اية يعني أكل شربة الزبادى.........:a82: :554cc:
> ...


 
من غير لية ياحبيبي 
بس هي حاجة كدة فوق نطاق الطبيعه بتدفعك


----------



## ميريت (7 يناير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> مش ليكي دعوه :beee:


 


بقا هي الحكايه كدا
طيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب


----------



## ramyghobrial (10 يناير 2007)

ميريت قال:


> بقا هي الحكايه كدا
> طيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب


 

طيب اية هاتعملي اية يعني :beee:


----------



## George Zakry (11 يناير 2007)

لا جواز بعد اليوم النوم والاكل اهم اهم...


----------



## Nemo (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إذا كنت لا تعرف هذه  الأشياء، فأنت غير مؤهل للزواج*

*ههههههههههههههه
الكلام مضحك بجد بس انت عقدت الناس ياروميو*


----------



## جيلان (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: إذا كنت لا تعرف هذه  الأشياء، فأنت غير مؤهل للزواج*

هههههههههههههههههه       ماشى يا رامى شكلك حتموت مقتول


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: إذا كنت لا تعرف هذه  الأشياء، فأنت غير مؤهل للزواج*

هههههههههههههههههه
انا عارف ان الموضوع جامد 
شكرا لمدخلاتكم ياشباب


----------



## MarMar2004 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: إذا كنت لا تعرف هذه  الأشياء، فأنت غير مؤهل للزواج*

الموضوع جميل بجد رامي بس مش شايف انك زوتها
يعني لو كان جواز عن حب مش هيحصل حاجات كتير من اللي قلته


----------



## سيزار (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: إذا كنت لا تعرف هذه  الأشياء، فأنت غير مؤهل للزواج*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميل اخى العزيز . مشكور


----------



## monlove (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: إذا كنت لا تعرف هذه  الأشياء، فأنت غير مؤهل للزواج*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
كان نفسي اسال سوال 
امال هي تعمل اية تروح الشغل وترجع تلاقي الاكل جاهز 
والفرش متوضب وكمان البيت نظيف
الله ينور علي سي السيد ( الست سيدة)


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: إذا كنت لا تعرف هذه  الأشياء، فأنت غير مؤهل للزواج*

*هههههههههههههه

مش انتو اللى عايزين تتجوزوا

استحملوا بقى​*


----------



## fullaty (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: إذا كنت لا تعرف هذه  الأشياء، فأنت غير مؤهل للزواج*

مش عارفه اعمل ايه بس فيك يا رامى وتقولى انا مع المراة 
ممكن تبعتلى جورج صحبك ه علشان انا خبلاص تعبت منه بجد 

وايه يا ينبوع المحبه انتى هتصدقى على كلامه 

ارحموناااااااااااا 
احنا غلابه يا عينى علينا من شغل لبيت لعيال لكوى لمسح لطبيخ ومش عاجبك 
احنا مظلوماااااااااااااااااااااااات​


----------



## جيلان (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: إذا كنت لا تعرف هذه  الأشياء، فأنت غير مؤهل للزواج*

:spor22::spor22::spor22:حضرى السكاكين يا فيبى 
وقولى لرامى يستشهد على روحه
    نفسك فى ايه قبل ما تموت


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: إذا كنت لا تعرف هذه  الأشياء، فأنت غير مؤهل للزواج*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اني بل (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: إذا كنت لا تعرف هذه  الأشياء، فأنت غير مؤهل للزواج*

هههههههههههههه :t33:

بس تعرف يا رامي بالرغم من انو اغلب الكلام ده صحيح بس نسبة الزواج بتزداد بدل ما تنقص لأن الحب اعمى..........​:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## red_pansy (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: إذا كنت لا تعرف هذه  الأشياء، فأنت غير مؤهل للزواج*



ramyghobrial قال:


> *إذا كنت لا تعرف هذه الـ 8 أشياء، فأنت غير مؤهل للزواج *جورج صبري
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
_*هههههههههههههه*_​ 
_*شكلك هانسمع عنك قريب يارامى*_

_*كل خيـــــــــــــــــر:budo:*_
*وبعدين احب اقول نصيحه للبنات*
*علشان يفكروا مليون مره قبل الزواج*
*ويطلعوا الحكايه دى من دماغهم والاديره كتير*
:59:
*تحبى تصتبحى على اول الصبح بخلقه زى دى:01964E~163:*
*ولا تاكلى مع واحد مفجوع زى ده:361nl:*
*ولا تعيشى مع محشش شبه ده:t3:*
_*وتفطرى وتتغدى وتتعشى يامسكينه كل يوم من ده:1035pk:*_
*ويبقى حالك فى النهايه كده:big4:*
*مالها قعدة بيت بابا :mus13:*
*اسمعوا كلام اختكم :new8:*​


----------



## عدرا (8 مارس 2009)

لا انا مش معاك فى كدة مفيش حد بيعمل العك ده


----------

